# KVD disqualified from Santee



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Got this from another board for ya all to check out.
never new you could be DQ on practice day   

Mark

http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/...page=b_tourn_Elite_Santee_VanDam_disqualified


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Man oh man i tell ya i cant win for loosing lol. I just updated my fantasy bass roster last night and picked up KVD


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I cannot say that i am much of a fan for that rule , but needless to say , a rule is a rule . I really hate to see such a great competitor get dq'ed before the start of an enevt but what can you do ? See ya at the next event and good luck KVD


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

Guess it 's coming down to.......If ya can't beat him, tell on him!...... I'm sure he did this unknowingly, he's got to know every eye is on him! Hope he slid the co-angler some $$$ cause he was also DQ'd.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

What a crock. Prefishing and DQed for having another person driving the boat? 

Scott


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

uh-oh...he's catching up on IKE


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

I was just going to say that Johnny.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Heres Kevins comment on the Dq he is still a class act.

Mark


http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/...ry?page=b_tourn_Elite_Santee_VanDam_statement


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

I just read on bassmaster.com that Kevin Van Dam, yes KVD got himself DQ'd from the Elite stop #3 on Santee Cooper. VanDam was spotted on the front deck of the boat looking for beds while his co-angler was driving the boat. Under BASS rules co-anglers are only allowed to operate the boat in an EMERGENCY situation. I really like KVD but with all the tournament experience he has you would think he should know better. I doubt he was trying to pull on over on anybody but its a shame to see one of the best in the business getting a DQ for something like this that he should have known was illegal.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

FYI
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43598
Rule that I wouldnt have thought about


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

Thats why they make you Sign your name to those entry forms saying you've read and understand the rules. Same as any other local tournament you might fish. With a tournament of this magnitude and that much money on the line you would think you should read EVERY rule. Just as much blame goes on the co-angler for not reading the rules and saying "hey thats illegal"


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I kinda think he knew exactly what he was doing, Its hard to look for beds from the drivers seat. Although you would think the trolling motor get him along fast enough. He probably just figured no one would turn him in for it.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Lol,wow its so sad...boo hoo.We all feel sorry for him...what a shame.


Give Me a break.He knew the rules just like Ike.You guys were so hard on Ike why such a soft heart now?I mean some of you have pratically created excuses for him.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

that would give an angler a competitive edge though


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Procraftboats21 said:


> I kinda think he knew exactly what he was doing, Its hard to look for beds from the drivers seat. Although you would think the trolling motor get him along fast enough. He probably just figured no one would turn him in for it.


Have you read Kevin's reply? He is far above what you feel he has done. A good friend of mine knows and has fished with Kevin as they are both from the same area and has nothing but the best to say regarding the personality and integrity of Kevin.

BTW: It was noted that the trolling motor batteries were dead.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Again- *Trip Weldon emerges as the hero*- the little guy who makes it all work by not compromising the integrity of the rules.

It's about this time each season I often question how many of my participants read the rules- the very essence of what a tournament is about. Especially trying to meet and not exceed a capped field! lol

It goes WAY beyond 5 fish 12" minimum. Inadvertant DQ's have been, and will be part of the game until I start giving written skills tests prior to participation!

Big or small- it's the essence of removing "enemies" and maintaining sportsmanship.

Sorry KVD- very postive and strong response from a pro though.

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Procraftboats21 said:


> I kinda think he knew exactly what he was doing, Its hard to look for beds from the drivers seat. Although you would think the trolling motor get him along fast enough. He probably just figured no one would turn him in for it.


I ditto that, they didn't say it was a new rule.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

I was at indian lake one tourney day and was getting ready to drop off my partner to load up. My buddy went up and stood at the front of the boat as I idled probably 20 yards if that to the boat dock to let him off as most people do. A park ranger went off on us saying my buddy was bow riding and gave me a story that if I would have hit something i would have ran over my buddy. He said i could give you a citation for this but let me go. Funny thing is all 30 boats did the same thing to let their partners off at the dock and he didn't say a word to them. I guess he had a bad hair up his you know that day and i was the lucky one. Good thing Van Dam was not at indian lake and ran into this idiot ranger or he may have gotten a citation for bow riding along with a disqualification.


----------



## River Walker (Apr 7, 2004)

KVD is the ultimate pro,and a class act all the way.He commited a rules infraction,and owned up to it all the way.He never blamed anyone but himself for breaking a rule,he never blamed the boat,the tournament director,the media,nobody but himself.He never so much as thought about saying anything deragatory about the guy that turned him in either.KVD doesn't need ANYBODY to make excuses for him,he's man enough to admit he did wrong,that alone shows me why he is,and always will be the consumate professional.Now there is a role model!


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Still has one less DQ that Ike.

By the way Marshall, with the way you drive, it was a wonder I don't fall off sooner. You freakin speed deamon!


----------

